# Mavic Centerlock Question



## Tigerider (Oct 20, 2011)

I find myself in the predicament of not having a tool to do a job, and also not being able to FIND the tool to do the job, nor being able to find and answer to what tool I need to do the job!! Yes, it is safe to say I'm frustrated at this poing. None-the-less, I'm turning to the knowledge to hopefully find an answer.
Long story short, I'm now running a Mavic Crossride 15mm through-axle front wheel on my bike with the new(ish) Centerlock disc brake system instead of the old 6-lug system. Thus my problem: I cannot, for the life of me, figure out what tool I need to tighten this thing! I tried a bottom bracket tool (Parktool BBT-7 to be exact) and have had no success: the teeth on the tool didn't fit around the centerlock disc. If I have been informed correctly, the part I have is the same as the Shimano SM-HB20. It has the teeth on the outside edge of the centerlock disc, not like the majority of Shimano's Centerlock hubs, with it on the interior of the centerlock disc. I have attached a picture of what I'm talking about; the one I'm haveing trouble with is the one on the left.
Thanks guys, I'm pulling my hair out over this one!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

How about this?
http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-BBT...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1321539592&sr=1-1


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

nvm


----------



## Tigerider (Oct 20, 2011)

bad mechanic said:


> How about this?
> http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-BBT...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1321539592&sr=1-1


Do you know for a fact that it'll fit? I mean, It does look like it would, but I'm a broke college kid and I can't keep ordering ~$20 tools with shipping.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know for a fact, but it looks correct. Any bike shop will have that tool or something similar (it's for installing external bottom brackets), so just take the lock ring in and test it out.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like it requires a bb tool: Park BBT-19 Bottom Bracket Tool at REI.com

Or you could just switch out the lock-ring with a common type...


----------



## Grapdaddy (Jul 5, 2012)

Yep it's a bottom bracket tool that you need


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

External BB wrench is the tool for those centerlock rotors. Don't you have a bike shop nearby that you could actually go ask them this question?


----------

